# Cubers in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania



## GV2 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello all. I am interested in getting together with other cubers in the Pittsburgh and other surrounding areas. And possibly set up a competition. If you are a cuber and are from the Pittsburgh area shoot me a message! Looking forward to hearing.from you.


----------



## pistelli (Aug 10, 2014)

I live in Pittsburgh, a competition here would be great. We used to have them at CMU. I think Evan Liu, who organized those, graduated or transferred schools or something. My friend and I were thinking of maybe organizing a competition here.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 10, 2014)

pistelli said:


> I live in Pittsburgh, a competition here would be great. We used to have them at CMU. I think Evan Liu, who organized those, graduated or transferred schools or something. My friend and I were thinking of maybe organizing a competition here.


Not exactly - I studied abroad at Oxford (UK) from January to June, but I will be back at CMU for this next semester which starts in two weeks, and so there will be a competition again sometime soon.


----------



## pistelli (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, cool! I haven't been to a competition since last year.


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 5, 2014)

GV2 said:


> Hello all. I am interested in getting together with other cubers in the Pittsburgh and other surrounding areas. And possibly set up a competition. If you are a cuber and are from the Pittsburgh area shoot me a message! Looking forward to hearing.from you.



Hi I live around pittsburgh am going to the carnegie melon fall 2014. is anyone else going?


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I live 45 min. from Pittsburgh. I might come.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm going, but I'm nowhere near Pittsburgh.


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm going, but I'm nowhere near Pittsburgh.



Nice what's your name?


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys. Quick question; are there any cubers in Pennsylvania. Phoenixville to be exact? I'm thinking of hosting a meetup somewhere and we can all trade cubes and talk. Just reply to this post and say what city you live in and if you are willing to drive to Phoenixville, PA.


----------



## Joey VOV (Oct 12, 2015)

I live in Collegeville. I'd be down for a meetup if I can find the time.


----------



## DOcuber (Nov 11, 2015)

If you organize a competition in Pittsburg I'd go I live about 3 hours from Pittsburg but well worth the drive.


----------



## jnat (Sep 11, 2016)

GV2 said:


> Hello all. I am interested in getting together with other cubers in the Pittsburgh and other surrounding areas. And possibly set up a competition. If you are a cuber and are from the Pittsburgh area shoot me a message! Looking forward to hearing.from you.


----------



## qwr (Sep 12, 2019)

I've considered starting a club at CMU again... it's hard to find people


----------

